# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Kearney, NE Thu, Oct, 29 2009 USDA Market News, NE Dept of Ag

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending Oct 30, 2009

All sales FOB point of origin per ton unless otherwise stated.

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week limited sales trending mostly steady. Demand
And trade activity very light. Ground and delivered hay trading steady.
Pellet sales steady, with light demand and trade activity.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Ground and Delivered to feedlots
75.00-95.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein:
183.00-185.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Good Round Bales 80.00-85.00; Fair
Round Bales 65.00-75.00. Grass: Large Square Bales 105.00-110.00; Good
Round Bales 80.00-85.00. Ground and Delivered to feedlots 95.00-100.00.
Dehydrated Alfalfa Pellets, 17 percent: 175.00-180.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA (Private treaty):
Compared to last week, light trade activity trending mostly steady.
Demand was light to moderate.

Alfalfa: Small Squares 200.00-225.00. Large Rounds Premium 110.00-125.00,
Good 55.00-65.00.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Hay is moving slow here. A few calls. Tough getting sales.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The phone is ringing HERE.But the market is down.It is typical here when feeder cattle come in to feedlots from out west,SD,ND,Montana.They usually want some grass hay at first.Then they get them switched over to a hotter ration and maybe switch to alfalfa hay in the ration.


----------

